# How tuff is Slick Tricks



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Gerhard said:


> Have a look and you tell me.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=558281
> 
> Gerhard


Beindruk dit is regtig interesant.Ek weet nie of jy daai video van Ted Nudgent gesien het nie, waar hy 'n renoster geskiet het met die boog, en toe afgerond het met 'n 375. Ek dink ook dit is een v.d die taaiste diere om met boog te skiet. Sal vir my nog 'n pak van daai slicks kry. 
Groete Hendrik


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek moet eerlik wees met jou.

Ek sou graag by wou gewees het toe renosters nog met die boog gejag kon word.

Ek sal nie met 'n klient veld toe gaan as hy nie ten minste 'n 95# boog het nie. En dan tot op 40 yards goed kan skiet nie. 

Anders word dit 'n geweer kill.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dit laat baie te wense oor aan ons liewe natuurbewaring se minimum wat hulle voorskryf!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard,

very interesting how thick is the skin of a rinoster. To know this is very urgently by selection of arrow weight and bow poundage.
I agree with you that a bow hunter need more than 90 lbs. But this decreased the clients a lot. First they must have the money and second they must pull a heavy bow by exactly aim.

Good for the white rhinos:wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Karoojager said:


> Gerhard,
> 
> very interesting how thick is the skin of a rinoster. To know this is very urgently by selection of arrow weight and bow poundage.
> I agree with you that a bow hunter need more than 90 lbs. But this decreased the clients a lot. First they must have the money and second they must pull a heavy bow by exactly aim.
> ...


Yes,

Luckily you can hunt White Rhino any more with the bow.

But even Buff will need 90# + to reliably brake the ribs.

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Gerhard said:


> Yes,
> 
> Luckily you can hunt White Rhino any more with the bow.
> 
> ...


Gerhard,

This is the reason why I practice with the Mathews Safari.
Unfortunately I have not the right cam on the bow ( one inch to short ) but I have ordered a cam in the right length. Now I practice with 85" and it works every day better and better. It is not easy to pull with fingers a 90+ bow:wink:
From all the iron pressing to reach my goal 95", I got pain in my shoulder This are the moments where I feel " I am a old perd "


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Karoojager said:


> Gerhard,
> 
> This is the reason why I practice with the Mathews Safari.
> Unfortunately I have not the right cam on the bow ( one inch to short ) but I have ordered a cam in the right length. Now I practice with 85" and it works every day better and better. It is not easy to pull with fingers a 90+ bow:wink:
> From all the iron pressing to reach my goal 95", I got pain in my shoulder This are the moments where I feel " I am a old perd "


You go Frank
aold perd also get sold on a auction
A person shooting one of these animanls with a bow must have balls dut like gerhard said Luckily you can't hunt it with a bow any more 
Rather use a gun.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

That was completely the wrong setup for Rhino!
The arrow was too light and the a 4 blade B/H will never penetrate like a 2 blade.
With an arrow of around 1000 grains plus and a B/H like a German Kinetic or 260g Big Five it would have penetrated right up to the fletching or more. Even if it did hit bone.

There's no such thing as overkill on Big Game!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

ASG said:


> That was completely the wrong setup for Rhino!
> The arrow was too light and the a 4 blade B/H will never penetrate like a 2 blade.
> With an arrow of around 1000 grains plus and a B/H like a German Kinetic or 260g Big Five it would have penetrated right up to the fletching or more. Even if it did hit bone.
> 
> There's no such thing as overkill on Big Game!


I did not try to prove that the set up is Ideal for Rhino or any other big game...

What did set out to do is test the blade durability of Slick Tricks.

I am satisfied with the test results.

I will not shoot a Big 5 broad head.

If I do have the opportunity to hunt a Cape Buff Bull my 1st and only choice will be Silver Flame broad heads.

I will also shoot a 95# bow.

By the way have you seen how thick rhino rib bone is? Would love to shoot a set up that can smash the rib bone and still penetrate to the fletching.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

On seeing and hearing quite a few accounts where guys have tried and taken Rhino with a bow I'm of the opinion that it can and should not be done with a bow below 95# and an ultra strong arrow/broadhead combination of 1000gr. The funny thing is Gerhard teaches us a valuable lesson, his set-up PASSED the minimum required by Nature Conservation and yet you can see that the penetration was near non existent. I'm positive even with a German Kinetic (taking nothing away from these great broadheads) the arrow would not have penetrated more than 50% of the arrows length, and certainly not when hitting one of these animals jumbo ribs solidly!

One instance of where the minimum was deemed enough was when Gary Bogner hunted his Rhino with a 85#/90#? Hoyt a couple years ago. The result....? They had to kill the Rhino with a rifle on the next farm, two days later. Something that you will not see or hear of on the dvd/video.


----------

